# Men and Women - Culture and Protocol



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I had an interesting learning opportunity occur today and thought it might be a good topic for discussion. "Independent American Woman Meets Mexico"

Last week my brother-in-law brought me to a mechanic's shop to fix our truck. (My husband is away on a job for a few weeks). The mechanic worked on the truck, spoke only to my brother-in-law, and seemed competent and fair. This morning I was driving the truck and had a problem, so I stopped by the same mechanic’s shop. This time I was alone. The mechanic’s behavior was noticeably different; if you start to get my drift. He was very friendly, too much so. Unfortunately I still don’t have enough Spanish to understand all the words, but enough to get the sentiment. He wanted to pat my arm every time he had something to say…and somewhat unfortunately for me, my first name is Linda (oh, the pain that one causes me) he chose to repeat “ah que, linda”…. ad nauseum. Now, the truck is already on the jacks so it’s not like I can simply leave… my Spanish is still rather limited and telling him he was “un cerdo” didn’t seem quite the thing to do. I was horribly uncomfortable and spent the rest of my time there with a stone face, and to boot he overcharged me for the work. At that point I just wanted to leave, and did. I felt completely taken advantage of without the skills to take care of myself. Not a good thing. I won't do it again.

I should probably say that I do not live in an ex-pat area. Shouldn’t make a difference, but probably does anyway. Oh…, the mechanic knows my brother-in-law, and he does know I’m married. I think if I heard him correctly, he actually said something about how my husband must not be taking good care of me… OK, the Italian American in me wanted to pop him one, but then I wasn’t absolutely sure that was what he said!! How annoying not to be fluent!

So now, safely back at home, I ponder... 
From a cultural perspective, and as a woman alone, how best does one handle situations such as this in Mexico?

Maybe, in the first place, I shouldn’t have gone to the mechanic by myself, in spite of already having been there once before (but accompanied)? Perfectly acceptable in the US, but not here? (BTW, I dress very conservatively).

Mexico, being the very “polite” country that it is, what words would best serve to very clearly stop this man’s unwanted behavior? How do Mexican or American women for that matter, respond to inappropriate behavior from Mexican men? 

My experience of Mexico has shown me that there are very real differences between the US and Mexico. Americans tend to be confrontational and angry whereas Mexicans seem so polite all the time, but yet manage to deal with issues

So, what do you think? Oh, and I won’t be going back there again, that’s for sure!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Mexico is probably one of the least offenders, but from what I've seen living here and there, it must be torture to be a woman in Latin America. Maybe that's the case everywhere, but the men around these parts seem to commit sexual harassment pretty much constantly. 

My ex- was real good at handling those situations. She was very educated and was in positions of authority from the time she was 30 (she was my boss when we met). Her way of handling these pigs was to just talk down to them. _No seas naco_ was her favorite phrase. It seemed to work pretty well. If it didn't, she would throw in a comment about the minuscule scale of their member, always in very erudite vocabulary that said this woman is nobody to mess with. 

Unfortunately, the only way to keep this behavior at bay is to always have man at your side. It's a Taliban solution, but these pigs never have the _huevos_ to pull that crap when your mate is around. Just be glad this isn't Central America. Those guys take pig to a whole new level. I was ashamed of being a man after a couple years down there. One time, my ex dragged a teenager by the ear back to me and told him to tell me what he had just said to her. He was practically in tears. I'm pretty sure he thought I would kill him. It makes you wonder if these men (boys) ever had mothers.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats normal mexican male behavior imo. It's called machismo. It's ingrained in their culture to talk to women in a flirty kinda way. I wouldn't take too much offense. I'm sure you already know you can't come to a foreign country with a typical american attitude. It's just different GL!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, having a man at my side always works. They may think it, but they wouldn't dare say a word. But, I'm going to have to learn how to handle myself better, keep working at my Spanish and get a harder shell. My husband can't always be here and life goes on.

Now I have to go look up _No seas naco_. OK, tried that...trying not feel any more foolish than I do today, but how do I translate _naco_?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

World_Traveler said:


> Thats normal mexican male behavior imo. It's called machismo. It's ingrained in their culture to talk to women in a flirty kinda way. I wouldn't take too much offense. I'm sure you already know you can't come to a foreign country with a typical american attitude. It's just different GL!



Mmm, I know what you mean about that... it's just that in this case, it went past flirty to disrespectful and rude. At one point he was saying something I didn't understand entirely, but his 'helper' was grinning from ear to ear. Not cool. And flirty is one thing, but touching is way out of line, machismo or no.

But, that's why I posted this. Because it can be helpful to me and or any other woman who chooses to live here on her own and is likely to bump into this situation at one time or another. No doubt, this is a very machismo culture.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Now I have to go look up _No seas naco_. OK, tried that...trying not feel any more foolish than I do today, but how do I translate _naco_?


How about "don't be a jackass"?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> How about "don't be a jackass"?



Oh, thank you, I rather like that!!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Now I have to go look up _No seas naco_. OK, tried that...trying not feel any more foolish than I do today, but how do I translate _naco_?


It means low class. The Mexican equivalent of white trash, guido or the N-word. 

My favorite was when she would just laugh at them and say _qué naco_ right to their face as if she was amused, like a grownup laughing at a child who made a silly statement. That seemed to deflate them pretty quickly. Keep in mind that this is a very class-oriented society and as an outsider, you get to insert yourself into the class of your own choosing.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> It means low class. The Mexican equivalent of white trash, guido or the N-word.
> 
> My favorite was when she would just laugh at them and say _qué naco_ right to their face as if she was amused, like a grownup laughing at a child who made a silly statement. That seemed to deflate them pretty quickly. Keep in mind that this is a very class-oriented society and as an outsider, you get to insert yourself into the class of your own choosing.


Gonna have to agree with that 100% 

Class driven society is Very common in every latin american countries I've visited.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Mmm, I know what you mean about that... it's just that in this case, it went past flirty to disrespectful and rude. At one point he was saying something I didn't understand entirely, but his 'helper' was grinning from ear to ear. Not cool. And flirty is one thing, but touching is way out of line, machismo or no.
> 
> But, that's why I posted this. Because it can be helpful to me and or any other woman who chooses to live here on her own and is likely to bump into this situation at one time or another. No doubt, this is a very machismo culture.


I agree that it's not normal male behavior in Mexico unless you spend all your time in cantinas (and auto-repair shops) with nacos . I wonder if this jerk would have said something to make his helper grin so much if he thought you could understand him. I've never had anything that blatantly awful happen to me during all the years I've spent in Mexico, but I guess I've been lucky. I'm hoping that my status as a woman "de la tercera edad" will protect me from encounters like that in the future.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

stilltraveling said:


> It means low class. The Mexican equivalent of white trash, guido or the N-word.
> 
> My favorite was when she would just laugh at them and say _qué naco_ right to their face as if she was amused, like a grownup laughing at a child who made a silly statement. That seemed to deflate them pretty quickly. Keep in mind that this is a very class-oriented society and as an outsider, you get to insert yourself into the class of your own choosing.


Hmm... ok. My husband has up until now declined to teach me any of the "street language". Maybe I need to learn a little bit. I don't think I'm as tough as your wife, I'd have a hard time looking down (even if they do deserve it) I'm too "polite" and it's not helpful in that sort of situation. 

I'll have to think about the class-oriented society. I've never been much comfortable with it. But, You're so correct and it's apparent here in Tequis. I'm definitely an outsider, I think I may be the only American living in this town. Guess I'll just need to be in a class of my own "with respect".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> I'll have to think about the class-oriented society. I've never been much comfortable with it. But, You're so correct and it's apparent here in Tequis. I'm definitely an outsider, I think I may be the only American living in this town. Guess I'll just need to be in a class of my own "with respect".


But since you're married to a local guy, doesn't that make you less of an outsider?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes and no. Locals who otherwise might not take the time to try to get to know me, do. But, I'm still "the American woman" living in El Sauz. They don't quite know how to be around me. Maybe it's just a matter of time and improving my language skills.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Guess I'll just need to be in a class of my own "with respect".


That's the approach I took.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> But since you're married to a local guy, doesn't that make you less of an outsider?


It makes him somewhat of an outsider.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting how you pick up on that. You're right.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Linda, there's polite and there's victim. It's not impolite to put a jerk in his place. Even Miss Manners knows that, you know. 

My daughter had an ex, her second year in Italy, who tried to hang on to her Nintendo when they broke up. Make that her brother's Nintendo. 

He didn't give it back till she wrote him a letter with plenty of Bariese slang in it, making references in dialect to his relationship with his mother.

Now, Miss Manners may not have approved of THAT method, but she never lived with Southern Italians, either. They have a lot in common with Latin Americans, in that regard.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea, got it. Have an American Sicilian Dad, no sisters and three brothers. (lol) 

So, I've received some interesting feedback... Standing up for myself is absolutely critical, anything less is foolish. It was more a "how best to respond" of the situation that set me in turmoil. So, yesterday, rather than make a huge mistake in response, I said nothing and took the hit for feeling bad and he walked away all smug.

I live in a small community, tongues wag, I stand out, and I couldn't figure out how to handle the situation in the most effective manner without making it worse. Geez, some days it feels like everyone is everbody else's cousin here. Maybe not far from the truth either. If my brother-in-law were to hear of it, he would quite possibly punch the guy out.

So, based on numerous suggestions/experiences... and with my own personality attached... 

_Tienes que aprender un poco de respeto. Tu madre se avergonzaría de ti. _ 

(my son told me once when he was young that when I told him I had been ashamed of his behavior, it hurt worse than me getting angry with him)

Not hard words, but to the point. Well, if something like this happens again (and I hope not, we'll see how it goes.)

Thanks for your support and friendship.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Interesting lesson on the word naco 

Just be aware that in more conservative parts of Mexico - where I lived in San Pedro, Monterrey, for example - it would actually be naca (feminine version of naco) for a woman to use that word in public. Personally, I wouldn't stoop to "their level" by speaking in that way. 

Practice very clear body language and aloof expressions - do NOT smile at them, even when starting the conversation. You must be serious at all times when dealing with these sorts so that you not inadvertently invite ANY familiarity. I'm sorry this happened to you, and I very much suspect that they targeted you for being American and not speaking the language well. I cannot in a million years picture the women in my husband's family being treated like this because they've perfected the necessary snobbery.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Interesting lesson on the word naco
> 
> Just be aware that in more conservative parts of Mexico - where I lived in San Pedro, Monterrey, for example - it would actually be naca (feminine version of naco) for a woman to use that word in public. Personally, I wouldn't stoop to "their level" by speaking in that way.
> ...


Why wouldn't the gender of the noun be determined by the gender of the person you are telling not to be "naco"?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Why wouldn't the gender of the noun be determined by the gender of the person you are telling not to be "naco"?


ExpatPumpkin used "naca" to refer to a woman calling a male jerk a "naco", implying that a woman who would insult a man that way (even if he deserved it) has no class herself.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Why wouldn't the gender of the noun be determined by the gender of the person you are telling not to be "naco"?


If a woman calls a man "naco," _she_ would be behaving like a "naca." That's what I meant.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> ExpatPumpkin used "naca" to refer to a woman calling a male jerk a "naco", implying that a woman who would insult a man that way (even if he deserved it) has no class herself.


Yep!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> If a woman calls a man "naco," _she_ would be behaving like a "naca." That's what I meant.


Now I got it. I misread it to mean a woman would --use-- "naca" rather than a woman would --be-- naca. Now it is clear and I don't see how I misunderstood.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Yep!


Exactly why my husband refuses to teach me any of the street language words. His view is that any woman who speaks at that level would be seen as trashy, a humiliation to both myself and him. 

As a woman, living here is a double standard, no two ways about it. Some months ago, a Payaso (clown) was dancing around at the Rodeo here in the village. I happened to walk by and he attempted to engage me in a silly dance as I tried to move past him. I smiled, gave a bit of a hop and side step and continued on to where my husband was sitting.

My husband then told me that it was disrespectful for the Payaso(he was drunk) to have tried to dance with me and not to pay attention to him. "OK, if it's a little kid or teenager, etc. but not appropriate for a respectable woman. People would see this and might think poorly of me." So, first I'm annoyed and then gave it some time.

I have to look at this with a detached viewpoint (nothing personal). This is a very different world, with very different mores. It's a little sticky, but I'm learning. I live in a very traditional, old world village and I love it here. I see it as an exercise in becoming more of who I am, with grace.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Exactly why my husband refuses to teach me any of the street language words. His view is that any woman who speaks at that level would be seen as trashy, a humiliation to both myself and him.


It's not just in traditional Mexican villages that people think as your husband does. I've recently started dating a lovely Mexican guy from the big city of Puebla. When I asked him to teach me some street Spanish, he said he would but only if I promised never to use it in public because of the bad impression it would make. 

I think it's important for us to understand these kinds of words in order to "defendernos", so we'll know what's being said to us. Maybe that's an argument you could use with your husband  .


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

That's true. I'll ask him.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

is it because only a naca would use the word naco?
just quessing.

Edit: never mind, i answered before i read the rest.)


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Just get used to it..its a macho thing and most times fairly innocent. Most of it is just playful. Most Latin cultures are more "social" and open - read "flirtatious" - to begin with so just roll with it. The touching thing is very normal, Latina's do it too, so don't get angry when one might pat your novio on the arm or flirt a little. Its a warm and sexual culture (in comparison to the USA at least) 

One of the first things I noticed is that Latina's really learn to handle themselves much better than most Gringa's. For instance my current GF knows how some latin men are and she just ignores it. We will be out at a bar or club and a man will make a flirtatious comment or try to dance with her, and she doesn't pause for a moment..she just walks on about her business and they leave her alone. On the other hand, the last American GF I had, would start a dramatic scene over the smallest things, sometimes putting me in a bad position. "Did you hear that man call me sexy! Did you see that man try to dance with me?!!" If she had just smiled and walked away, 99% of the time the problem is over.

Of course I have to say there is never an excuse for blatant disrespect. When the mechanic from the first post, mentions about your husband not taking care of you, that is disrespect. Also a pat on the shoulder or a touch on the arm is one thing, but its not acceptable anywhere to get groped or touched aggressively.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"Tu madre se avergonzaría de ti."

"Tu madre" is far worse than saying "No seas naco." The first phrase implies that the one to whom it is directed has an incestuous relationship with his mother. Some what better to say, instead, "Tu mamá...etc."


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Anonimo said:


> "Tu madre se avergonzaría de ti."
> 
> "Tu madre" is far worse than saying "No seas naco." The first phrase implies that the one to whom it is directed has an incestuous relationship with his mother. Some what better to say, instead, "Tu mamá...etc."


Never, EVER, mention "tu madre" in Mexico. In fact, madre in general seems to turn common things into vulgarity. No tiene madre, no sabe ni madre, and on and on. It's only going to get you into trouble. Far better to ask how the woman who gave birth to you is doing than to ask how's your mother. Best to avoid trouble.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rudolfo said:


> One of the first things I noticed is that Latina's really learn to handle themselves much better than most Gringa's. For instance my current GF knows how some latin men are and she just ignores it. We will be out at a bar or club and a man will make a flirtatious comment or try to dance with her, and she doesn't pause for a moment..she just walks on about her business and they leave her alone. On the other hand, the last American GF I had, would start a dramatic scene over the smallest things, sometimes putting me in a bad position. "Did you hear that man call me sexy! Did you see that man try to dance with me?!!" If she had just smiled and walked away, 99% of the time the problem is over.


Of course Latinas know how to handle situations with Latin men, it's part of their culture. Whereas to someone like your last American girlfriend, it was offensive behavior since she judges these men from the standpoint of her culture.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The clown story reminds me that a less “low” way of saying “don‘t be a jerk” would be “_no seas payaso_”. 

Also, ditto on not saying _tu m*dr*_ in _any_ context. Substitute “_mamá_,” always. If you are, say, chatting with a friend, you ask “_¿Cómo está tu mami/mamá?_ not _¿Cómo está tu madre?_


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course Latinas know how to handle situations with Latin men, it's part of their culture. Whereas to someone like your last American girlfriend, it was offensive behavior since she judges these men from the standpoint of her culture.


Right...which is why I'm explaining to the original poster who apparently does not understand this culture yet either, how it should be handled successfully (in my opinion)


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Unwanted behavior*



La Osita said:


> I had an interesting learning opportunity occur today and thought it might be a good topic for discussion. "Independent American Woman Meets Mexico"
> 
> Last week my brother-in-law brought me to a mechanic's shop to fix our truck. (My husband is away on a job for a few weeks). The mechanic worked on the truck, spoke only to my brother-in-law, and seemed competent and fair. This morning I was driving the truck and had a problem, so I stopped by the same mechanic’s shop. This time I was alone. The mechanic’s behavior was noticeably different; if you start to get my drift. He was very friendly, too much so. Unfortunately I still don’t have enough Spanish to understand all the words, but enough to get the sentiment. He wanted to pat my arm every time he had something to say…and somewhat unfortunately for me, my first name is Linda (oh, the pain that one causes me) he chose to repeat “ah que, linda”…. ad nauseum. Now, the truck is already on the jacks so it’s not like I can simply leave… my Spanish is still rather limited and telling him he was “un cerdo” didn’t seem quite the thing to do. I was horribly uncomfortable and spent the rest of my time there with a stone face, and to boot he overcharged me for the work. At that point I just wanted to leave, and did. I felt completely taken advantage of without the skills to take care of myself. Not a good thing. I won't do it again.
> 
> ...


Hi, a couple of comments;

At a mechanic or machine shop unless you've been referred by a friend or family member, that knows the mechanic very well and tell the mechanic you are coming; you have a high probability of being over charged = ****** Tax. Has nothing to do with your gender. Since your Brother-in-Law brought you, I'd mention to him right out front that your Cunado would not be happy to hear about him over charging you - want to reduce that bill Mr. Taller?

Now, even though a very polite society Mexico is a much more open about sexuality. The women often dress what we might call provocative in the USA, more skin showing, and wearing tighter clothing revealing more. Even elicited in their dancing. And, of course it's still mainly and will remain probably for at least our life times a Macho Society. Then their unfortunately is the "permissive Gringita" steriotype, from over half a century of American women coming on vacation looking for romance, and knowing the neighbors at home will never know about their behavior.
Sorry, and unwarranted, but I thought you needed to know. It's hard breaking old steriotypes that go one for so long right or wrong. American men have their own negative steriotypes about them too. It's an equal opportunity discrimination.

It seem's the activity of the mechanic was over the line. A much more polite, but very firm saying for any behavior you don't like is; "no me moleste", in essence Stop Molesting Me! When anyone here's this they know you are serious and never seen anyone not back off from that, but at the same time it's not rude to say either.

My advice; enjoy the flattery, but be firm like in this case it was more than flattery and hold your ground, politely. Then remember this carrying on by this guy was a low class behavior, that you should not have to experience very much of.


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Very well put sir!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> ...
> A much more polite, but very firm saying for any behavior you don't like is; "no me moleste", in essence Stop Molesting Me!
> ...


Just a slight clarification. "molestar". is one of those words that isn't quite the same in English and Spanish. A more accurate translation of "no me moleste" is "Don't bother me". "To molest" in English is much stronger.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Just a slight clarification. "molestar". is one of those words that isn't quite the same in English and Spanish. A more accurate translation of "no me moleste" is "Don't bother me". "To molest" in English is much stronger.


Yes, it's don't bother me. That's how I've always seen Mexicans use it and they've suggested I use the same ... when I think it appropriate.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> At a mechanic or machine shop unless you've been referred by a friend or family member, that knows the mechanic very well and tell the mechanic you are coming; you have a high probability of being over charged = ****** Tax.


I disagree. I do think women are singled-out for overcharging. More so if the woman is a foreigner.



cuylers5746 said:


> The women often dress what we might call provocative in the USA, more skin showing, and wearing tighter clothing revealing more. Even elicited in their dancing.


The remarks sound a bit sexist to me. Condescending. What I see in Mexico is comparable to what I see in the USA and Canada. In rural areas women seem to dress/behave similarly. Same goes for the urban areas. Young people: they seem to be the same world-over. Some countries are more restrictive, granted. Islamic, for instance. But here in the "Big 3" of North America, about the same.



> And, of course it's still mainly and will remain probably for at least our life times a Macho Society. Then their unfortunately is the "permissive Gringita" steriotype, from over half a century of American women coming on vacation looking for romance, and knowing the neighbors at home will never know about their behavior.


The comments strike me as being a bit harsh, sexist and even offensive. Inaccurate, I'm certain. Not the type of comments suggesting they've been made by someone who's familiar with both Mexico and the USA, IMO.

:boxing:


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

A. A mechanic may or may not be a low class individual...in any country. 

B. I do agree with the earlier post that Latin women do tend to dress more provocative. Maybe small towns and pueblo's no..and I can say that Mexico might be a little more conservative than other places in Latin America, but I know in Colombia, PR, DR and even the parts of Mexico that I have seen, the skirts are much shorter, the cleavage is more common, bra's are optional in many cases with said tight/short skirt. I feel that the biggest difference is what we portray American women as wearing on TV and what you really see when you get here are two different things. Gringas are more likely to wear flip flops - Latina's High heels. Gringa's in Jeans or sensible shorts and a tank top - Latina's in Short shorts, mini skits and a tighter fitting top. you get the point..

C. I too have heard numerous times of this "permissive gringa" stereotype. It is not warranted in many cases and I also do not think it necessarily spawns from vacationing gringa college kids in Cancun as some might assume..I again, think its a result of Mexicans seeing American TV and thinking that Gringas are too "liberated" and open to everything. Some of them frown on this as ****ty while yet others admire it.

Perfect example: I can tell you that what I thought I knew about Dutch people (Amsterdam Specifically) from TV, magazines etc. about their free wheeling lifestyles, legal hookers and legal hash..was not at all what I saw when I met and visited real Dutch people. Regardless of law's and media assumptions I saw a lot more debauchery in Mexico than with the Dutch.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

where can i find this debauchery?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

edgeee said:


> where can i find this debauchery?


Zona Rosa...


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

Hahaha.... ^^^^^^ You certainly can find some action there I've heard depending on what you're into. 

Or you can find it..at work..in the bar...at church.. jajaja


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> where can i find this debauchery?


Maybe I am clueless. Zona Rosa has seemed pretty tame to me when I have been there. 

If you want to find a young crowd, night life spot and you are in the Guadalajara or Lake Chapala area, the place to go is Avenida Chapultepec in Guadalajara.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe I am clueless. Zona Rosa has seemed pretty tame to me when I have been there.


If you're there at night, especially on the weekends, there are certain streets with bars and restaurants blaring music to attract customers, with some streets catering to the straight crowd and and a couple of others, to the gay crowd. It´s really hard to miss.


----------



## Rudolfo (Jul 17, 2012)

I have heard the same of Zona Rosa in DF..big party scene, gay and mixed bars.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> the place to go is Avenida Chapultepec in Guadalajara.


Gets going around midnight...

Zona Rosa in PV is spread out over the near suburbs. Taxis can take you there.

La Bodeguita del Medio on the Malecon is also good for the younger set. Also the big nightclubs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're there at night, especially on the weekends, there are certain streets with bars and restaurants blaring music to attract customers, with some streets catering to the straight crowd and and a couple of others, to the gay crowd. It´s really hard to miss.


Agreed. I have been around DF Zona Rosa in the evening, though maybe never after midnight. When I said tame, I didn't mean to imply nothing is going on, just that I wouldn't call it debauchery. But them presumably edgeee was being somewhat facetious when he asked about where to find debauchery.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Agreed. I have been around DF Zona Rosa in the evening, though maybe never after midnight. When I said tame, I didn't mean to imply nothing is going on, just that I wouldn't call it debauchery. But them presumably edgeee was being somewhat facetious when he asked about where to find debauchery.


The Zona Rosa in Mexico City is the city's most concentrated nightlife district. It attracts all sorts of persons. Lots of people until the Metro closes about Midnight/12:30 a.m., then there are far fewer. 10 p.m. would be the height of any excitement. There's 1 short street on which you'll find the gay bars. The rest of the area is comprised of clubs and restaurants which attract straights or mixed groups. It's much tamer than it was a decade ago. It also serves as a principal business/financial district in the city, or borders that. About 1 billion US has been spent in the last 5 years or so constructing high-end developments there. It's one of two principal tourism focus areas for the D.F. government.


----------

